# Oral only lean mass cycle help



## gym4life (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi I don't wanna inject because of personal reasons. Anyhow I bloat easily and gain fat easily so I want to do a lean bulking cycle.

I was thinking of epistane or winstrol or perhaps anavar or tbol a friend of mine said dbol stacked with anavar ?

What oral only cycles would you guys say are best and the reason I ask is I'm going to visit my dealer who is far away and I wanna stock up so options please.

ps I know about on cycle support and seem for pct and ai oh and great diet. One of my biggest problems is I gain easily on my stomach and hips hence the Epi anavar or winstrol approach.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Tbol is great for lean gains, both for cutting and for bulking as its so versatile.

Sides are minimal/non-existant, it also doesn't aromatise so no risk of gyno.

Tbol at 100mg per day for 10 weeks was what I ran and it was great and I would deffo run it again.

For pct I ran nolva at 20mg per day for 4 weeks and it sorted me out.

Just eat clean with plenty of protein and you'll gain nice

Drink plenty of water and leave the booze and that your liver support sorted.

Also the rapid strength gains will put stress on your joints so take extra joint supps on cycle.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Stanavar (50mg var 50mg winny)


----------



## gym4life (Aug 30, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Tbol is great for lean gains, both for cutting and for bulking as its so versatile.
> 
> Sides are minimal/non-existant, it also doesn't aromatise so no risk of gyno.
> 
> ...


How much did you gain on that cycle ? And isn't ten weeks to long hdrol is usually advised for six weeks what dosage of tbol did you use and I take it liver protection aswell ?


----------



## gym4life (Aug 30, 2012)

talos said:


> Thats a nice blend imo ,best of both worlds .


Stanavar I've never heard of that guess I could just do that but isn't anavar much better than winstrol all round ? Don't see the point in stacking them I could be wrong ?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

xpower said:


> Stanavar (50mg var 50mg winny)


Going to try this at the end of my bulk.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm doing an oral only cycle now, 50mg d-bol ed. Not sure how much I will keep once I come off but i'm eating 5000cal and will be doing a god pct to help keep the gains I make.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Tbol is great for lean gains, both for cutting and for bulking as its so versatile.
> 
> Sides are minimal/non-existant, it also doesn't aromatise so no risk of gyno.
> 
> ...





 gym4life said:


> How much did you gain on that cycle ? And isn't ten weeks to long hdrol is usually advised for six weeks what dosage of tbol did you use and I take it liver protection aswell ?


Most of it i have highlighted.

Liver toxicity is seriously overhyped, i didnt run any liver support or milk thistle.

I drank plenty of water 3+ litres a day and stayed away from booze and other drugs.

I had my bloods done and my liver values came back to usual levels.

I gained 10.6kg lean during cycle.

After pct i kept 7kg of it.

The rapid strength gains will put stress on your joints and tendons.

I increase my dosage on supps like glucosamine sulphate and cod liver oil.

I also took taurine at 8-10g per day to help reduce the painful lower back,shin and shoulder pumps.

I thought 10 weeks was great because tbol starts to get really good at 4-6 weeks.

If i was to run it again it would be at the same dosage but i'd go for 10-12 weeks.

Oral cycles can be ran for over 6 weeks.

Many choose not to and go on about the liver damage.

Alcohol/paracetamol will damage it too.

Read around and you'll find legit medical studies to back this up.


----------

